# Train Wont Move



## jmcgarva (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey all I have a 90's O scale Lionel train kit. I have a Tech II trainpower 027 power unit.

Whenever I set everything up, the train will not move, and the "overload" light on the power unit will go on after about 5 secs of power being on. I use the Lionel CTC lockon for the track connector. I've tried using fixed and variable power and Ive tried moving the wires between 1 and 2 on the CTC lockon and I still have nothing. I do have a rail road crossing and when I hook it up it works just fine. So I dont know if its the power unit or the locomotive no what.

I let a co worker of mine work on the train (hes really into this stuff) and he said when he hooked it up it worked fine. I wont see him again for a few days so I'm was going to try and see if any of yall know what could be wrong with it. 

Hopefully I will find out by the end of the week when he can look at it again, but I will trying to hook it up today.

Let me know you guys could think it is, and if you need pics I can take some

Thanks
John


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Well if your co-worker said it runs fine, and the overload light is shining on the transformer, it's probably the transformer. There could be a short inside, if you're the type of person who remembers how to put something back together, you could try taking the shell off the transformer, although you'll need to remember how to put it back together. Another possibility is the track. It might be shorted. O Gauge and O27 have these small pieces of paper between the rails and the ties, if one of those is missing that's the problem. Try running the locomotive on one piece of track, and if that doesn't work, don't plug the transformer in because you could risk breaking it even with the circuit breaker inside. It could also be that train doesn't work with that transformer for some reason, but I've never really seen something like that happen.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Does the "overload" light come on without the train on, or only when the train is on the rails? Since the loco works fine on another layout, I'd start suspecting track being shorted somewhere. If the track is old school tubular, carefully look at the center rail insulators, the little cardboard pieces, to make sure none have moved or deteriorated. If you have a multi-meter, check for resistance between center and outer rails with nothing hooked up, that value should be OL (or infinite depending on meter). Lastly, I know you've probably hooked the lock-on up correctly but I've seen it happen, be sure it's connected correctly. The "V" notch goes to the outer rail, the spring part to center rail.

If all that checks out, the circuit breaker in the transformer could be the problem.

Carl.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Perhaps the lockon is broken? Make sure the two pieces of metal NEVER touch. Try testing the locomotive by touching one of the wires from the transformer to the center pickup and the other to one of the wheels. Also make sure you're using the output from transformer to track and not the accessory posts.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well you have a short somewhere. Does it overload without the locomotive on the track? You will have to disconnect pieces one at a time to narrow down whats causing the short.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You could try directly powering the train with jumpers directly to the transformer. If it works the problem is the track, if it dosent the problem is probably the transformer. ( the train did work fine someware else right?). Also make sure your wires are not touching, a stray wire could be hitting the other wire on the lock on.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Or a 9v battery to the wheels. Perfect spacing for ho


Edit. Doh. This is o scale forum. Silly tapatalk.

Carryon


----------

